# Wartung Fox Gabel



## Saddamchen (15. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,
brauche einen Laden im Raum Nürnberg, Erlangen oder Forchheim in dem es Leute gibt die sie mit einer Generalüberholung meiner Fox Float wirklich auskennen und nicht nur etwas Öl auf Rohre spritzen.

Danke  und Gruß
Bernd


----------



## oBATMANo (15. November 2005)

Nürnberg Fahrradkiste ist sehr zu empfehlen.

Bevor Du sie aber z.B. zum Service zu Toxoholics oder Shock Therapy schickst, würd ich sie zu Tf-tuned in UK schicken.

http://www.tftunedshox.com/
Kostet nicht mehr
Tim Flooks hat Ahnung
Man bekommt nen Termin zum Einschicken und hat die Gabel nach ner Woche wieder.
Gabel kann auf persönliche Wünsche und Einsatzzweck getuned werden.
Feine Push upgrades   
http://www.tftunedshox.com/push/pushfox.htm#forx


Ne Anleitung fürs Selbermachen gibts hier:
http://www.toxoholics.de/fox.html
unten Workshop 3 forx service


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (17. November 2005)

Danke für den Tipp,
was kostet denn der Spaß, wenn ich  das Ding nach England schicke?
Also regional wäre mir ja schon recht. Werde mal bei der Fahrradkiste anfragen. Gibt es sonst noch Alternativen bei uns in der Gegend?

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## weichling (17. November 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Nürnberg Fahrradkiste ist sehr zu empfehlen.
> 
> Bevor Du sie aber z.B. zum Service zu Toxoholics oder Shock Therapy schickst, würd ich sie zu Tf-tuned in UK schicken.
> 
> ...



Wieso, hast mit Toxoholics oder Shock Therapy schletchte Erfahrungen
gemacht ?

weichling


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (17. November 2005)

Saddamchen schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Tipp,
> was kostet denn der Spaß, wenn ich  das Ding nach England schicke?
> Also regional wäre mir ja schon recht. Werde mal bei der Fahrradkiste anfragen. Gibt es sonst noch Alternativen bei uns in der Gegend?
> 
> ...



geh halt zum Freilauf, der Christian von der Werkstatt kennt sich damit gut aus


----------



## oBATMANo (17. November 2005)

Es dauert halt einfach wesentlich länger als wenn man die Gabel zu TFtuned schickt und günstiger ists auch nicht.

Der Service von TFtuned ist auch überragend.
Man bekommt einen Termin zum einschicken und erhält die Gabel nach wenigen Tagen zurück und nicht ne Mail in der steht, dass zur Zeit viel zu tun ist und es länger dauern wird und man die Gabel aber halt mal schicken soll. 

Bei TFtuned füllt man vorher ein Formular aus, in dem das Einsatzgebiet der Gabel abgegrenzt wird und wenn dennoch Fragen offen sind, wird dies unverzüglich telefonisch geklärt. Man erhält dann die Gabel auf Fahrergewicht und Einsatz eingestellt zurück, samt einer detailierten Erklärung was gemacht wurde. 

Es gibt viele Upgrades für Gabeln wie z.B bessere Dichtungen oder Plattformdämpfung für Fox Gabeln. SPV wird anständigen laufen gebracht. ...

Hab mal nen FOX Dämpfer in D eingeschickt, da es mir ein Stellschraube abgebrochen hat und hab dafür 125  bezahlt.
Der Service für meine Dorado bei TFtuned, samt verbesserter Dichtungen, rauspolieren eines Kratzers, abstimmen der Gabel auf Einsatz und Fahrergewicht war ein bissl billiger.

Außerdem wart ich seit der Eurobike auf einen Dämpfer der angeblich sofort lieferbar sein sollte. Den kann ich mir jetzt bis Mai auf den Monitor legen, da ich wohl vorher meinen DHler nicht mehr bewegen werde.

Will keines falls die zwei Firmen schlecht machen. Machen sicher super Arbeit usw. Hab aber halt einfach sehr gute Erfahrungen mit TFtuned gemacht.
Dort kennt man sich sehr gut mit Federungseinstellungen aus, so dass man die Gabel auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse tunen lassen kann.


----------



## weichling (17. November 2005)

@ oBATMANo

Danke für die Info,
ist nur die Frage ob meine Englisch-Kenntnisse dazu
reichen.

weichling 
aus Buckenhof


----------



## oBATMANo (17. November 2005)

Das Formular auszufüllen ist sehr einfach.

Falls telefonische Rückfragen notwendig sind, eifach vollquatschen. Schließlich wollen se Dir ja was verkaufen


----------

